# Silver Star (5/30)



## twa904 (May 30, 2015)

http://dixielandsoftware.net/cgi-bin/gettrain.pl?seltrain=91&selyear=2015&selmonth=05&selday=29

The Star lost nearly 2 hours today between Lakeland and Tampa. I wonder why. Is there that much freight congestion on a Saturday?


----------



## xyzzy (May 30, 2015)

Could be anything. Equipment problem, track problem, signal problem, broken-down CSX freight obstructing the track, on-board incident requiring law enforcement, grade crossing accident, etc.


----------



## Ryan (May 30, 2015)

Idiot incursion onto the tracks:

http://www.wfla.com/story/29196904/train-hits-car-at-crossing-in-tampa


----------

